# Fortuna Silver Mines (FVI)



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Has this shown up on anyone's radar here, or does anyone already have a position?

In the news this week because of political controversy surrounding one of their mines in Mexico.
A native leader opposed to their mining activities was assassinated - but nothing to implicate the company, other than rumours.
A mining accident last month caused the death of a miner.

On the financial side, lots of good things - low levels of debt, steadily increasing earnings since 2007, stable cash flows (although negative because of large capex, as expected).

Most of the top management guys appear to have made their way up in the industry.
All mining engineers or geologists, and most notably all have decades of prior experience in this region.

Company released its reserves and production update earlier this week:
http://www.digitaljournal.com/pr/639349

There has been extensive selling this week, down more than 30%.
I am guessing a combination of the political uncertainity and the production updates (while impressive) missed analyst expectations.
But the sell off appears to be quite dramatic.

Any opinions?


----------

